# Penguin 330, how often should I replace the filters?



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

Penguin 330, how often should I replace the filters? It's a 40gal long tank with FOUR 5" RBPs, water changes occur about every 3-4 weeks.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

With that many inches of fish in that size tank, you're really gonna need to "Up" your water changes dramatically.
I'd suggest 50% every week.

I'm not familiar with the Penguin 330, does it have 2 filter cartriges?
If so, you don't want to replace them both at the same time.
I'd mabye change one every month with that kind of setup.

If possible, it would be good to get a bigger tank.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

u shouldnt replace anything...

what u should do is like once a month, gently rinse out the filter media cartridges in a bucket of tank water* ....make sure its tank water and not tap or ur benificial bacteria will die off.

so put it in there and gently just move it from side to side, getting the trapped dirt and wat not off. then just put it back ...

oh and that 40 gallon is not gonna cut if for ur 5 pygos....

u need atleast a 125 for that kind of group.


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

This is my tank. Don't really think it's crowded.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Since you have a Penguin, most of your beneficial bacteria will be on the biowheels. Since that is the case, you can change the pads whenever you want, although I would alternate which one you change. I'd rinse them once a week and replace them once a month (change only 1 every 2 weeks so that each one lasts 4 weeks). If you do that, you should be in no danger of the biowheels stopping from lack of water flow due to clogged filter pads.









Eventually you will need to add a canister or second HOB filter.


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

BioTeach said:


> Since you have a Penguin, most of your beneficial bacteria will be on the biowheels. Since that is the case, you can change the pads whenever you want, although I would alternate which one you change. I'd rinse them once a week and replace them once a month (change only 1 every 2 weeks so that each one lasts 4 weeks). If you do that, you should be in no danger of the biowheels stopping from lack of water flow due to clogged filter pads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Eventually you will need to add a canister or second HOB filter."

Please explain. Canister? HOB filter?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

MoeMZA said:


> Since you have a Penguin, most of your beneficial bacteria will be on the biowheels. Since that is the case, you can change the pads whenever you want, although I would alternate which one you change. I'd rinse them once a week and replace them once a month (change only 1 every 2 weeks so that each one lasts 4 weeks). If you do that, you should be in no danger of the biowheels stopping from lack of water flow due to clogged filter pads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Eventually you will need to add a canister or second HOB filter."

Please explain. Canister? HOB filter?
[/quote]

Canister = canister filter (Fluval, Eheim, Magnum, etc...)

HOB = hang-on-the-back filter (or power filter) such as another Penguin 330/350 or Emperor 400


----------



## MoeMZA (Feb 19, 2004)

BioTeach said:


> Since you have a Penguin, most of your beneficial bacteria will be on the biowheels. Since that is the case, you can change the pads whenever you want, although I would alternate which one you change. I'd rinse them once a week and replace them once a month (change only 1 every 2 weeks so that each one lasts 4 weeks). If you do that, you should be in no danger of the biowheels stopping from lack of water flow due to clogged filter pads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Eventually you will need to add a canister or second HOB filter."

Please explain. Canister? HOB filter?
[/quote]

Canister = canister filter (Fluval, Eheim, Magnum, etc...)

HOB = hang-on-the-back filter (or power filter) such as another Penguin 330/350 or Emperor 400
[/quote]

Why would I need to hang up an additional Penguin 330? The tank is only 40gal long.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

You don't "need" to add an additional 330 to the tank, but the more filtration the better. Pygos are very messy eaters, so the more filtration you have the better chances of keeping the water parameters in check.

Since the 330's are cheap, it would be a wise investment.

Also, you can always pack additional bio-media behind the cartiges for additional bio-filtration. I believe there is a basket on each side of the filter which is perfect for holding extra bio-rings.


----------



## Neon22 (Oct 11, 2006)

MoeMZA said:


> This is my tank. Don't really think it's crowded.


True


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

filters are marketed with the idea that you will be housing commuinty fish. Those type of fish are light waste producers then fish such as Piranha and large cichlids. the foods that we feed these type of fish are hivh in protein and oils. So as such they need more filtration then the "deco" fish. In general when keeping our type of fish you should shoot for 2X the reccommended filtration as it is written on the package of filters. 
Example.
The Rena XP3 is "rated" for tanks up to 150 gallons. however in real world usage on tanks like ours it is really only sufficent for tanks up to about 75 gallons.

As to your original question. You should replace that media filter carterage whenever it gets full. You can tell it is full because water will flow back out around the area that the intake tube and you will visually see that the out flow of the filter is dramatically decreased. 
Something people will do is disect their original filter cartrage and remove the poly pad face of the cartrage and empty the carbon that is inside. (you really don't need carbon for filtration for regular usage.) And get a roll of some poly pad and cut it to the size you need and then tie it to the skeleton of the cartrage and toss it back in the filter. This will save you alot of money in the long run.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

> Something people will do is disect their original filter cartrage and remove the poly pad face of the cartrage and empty the carbon that is inside. (you really don't need carbon for filtration for regular usage.) And get a roll of some poly pad and cut it to the size you need and then tie it to the skeleton of the cartrage and toss it back in the filter. This will save you alot of money in the long run.


never thought of thats its a good idea



> Something people will do is disect their original filter cartrage and remove the poly pad face of the cartrage and empty the carbon that is inside. (you really don't need carbon for filtration for regular usage.) And get a roll of some poly pad and cut it to the size you need and then tie it to the skeleton of the cartrage and toss it back in the filter. This will save you alot of money in the long run.


never thought of thats its a good idea


----------

